# Hi all Re Royals



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

What would i get if I put a super pastel with a mojo thanks.....:whistling2:


----------



## chris2007 (Aug 18, 2010)

TraxxTec - Genetic Calculator


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

everything would be pastel - plus, half of the clutch 'should' have an additional mojo gene - so:

50% pastel
50% pastave


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Ha so how will you tell the diffrence............on that or will thay all look the same.......


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

brian said:


> Ha so how will you tell the diffrence............on that or will thay all look the same.......



Pastaves would be more yellow, here's some pics to show you....

Mojave...










Pastave...










Pics taken from World of Ball Pythons


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Right thanks.........:flrt:


----------

